# 2011 V 2010 S3



## robgarman (Aug 5, 2009)

Are there any major differences between the 2011 and 2010 S3. My LBS is offering 30% discount on the 2010 model:idea:


----------



## voodooguy (Aug 18, 2007)

2010 geometry: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250715425873#vi-content

2011 geometry: http://www.cervelo.com/en_us/bikes/2011/S3/geometry/


----------

